#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Самсара/ Samsara (2001)

## PampKin Head

> Год выхода: 2001
> Выпущено: Paradis Films
> Продолжительность: 2:19
> Перевод: Русский любительский перевод
> Режиссер: Пан Наллин.
> В ролях: Кристи Чун /Christy Chung/, Шон Ку /Shawn Ku/, Нелеша БаВора /Neelesha BaVora/, Хакпа Церинг /Lhakpa Tsering/, Тензин Таши /Tenzin Tashi/
> 
> Описание: Проникновенно-прекрасный фильм о сложном выборе буддистского монаха между духом и плотским желанием. Потрясающей красоты и глубины история о любви и измене, дружбе и предательстве, вере и сомнении, победе и поражении. Радуга, самых глубоких и сокровенных человеческих чувств и переживаний ведёт нас, захватывая в свой водоворот с первого кадра до завершающего, держа в трепетном восхищении. Насколько силён человек, в своём стремлении приблизиться к божественному, настолько слаб он для того, чтобы противостоять всепоглощающему, земному, человеческому чувству, имя которому Любовь...
> 
> ...


Раздается здесь http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20435
Похоже, что снимался в настоящем Ладакхе.

Фильм идет 2 часа с лишком, но замутили (имхо) все заради финальной сцены вторичного ухода кхенпо в монастырь из семьи. Сцена бесспорна сильна и перекликается со многими темами БФ, посвященными одному из деяний Будды - оставлению мирской жизни.

P.S. Спасибо буддистам, разделившим со мной наслаждение просмотром этого втемного шедевра!

----------

Балдинг (08.11.2020), ПавелПас (28.02.2019)

----------


## Alex

Да, как бы не так...




> Так что же решил для себя Таши? Уйдя из монастыря, примириться с собой он не смог и в миру…
> 
> Однозначного ответа нет, финал открыт для интерпретаций. Мои товарищи, работавшие на картине, до сих пор спорят на сей счет. Одни считают, что Таши вернулся к жене, другие, – что он опять обратился к аскезе. Я же склоняюсь к третьему варианту. Ни семья, ни монастырь - герой выбрал путь одинокого странника.


(Это из интервью с режиссером - http://www.cinemasia.ru/docs/sections/5/_36/_5/365.html). А я так до сих пор и не понял - о чем вообще этот фильм и что хотел сказать автор...

----------

Veda (13.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (12.01.2019)

----------


## Аньезка

> А я так до сих пор и не понял - о чем вообще этот фильм и что хотел сказать автор...


Ага. Мысль авторов фильма не совсем ясна. Мол: направо пойдёшь - Нирвану, может быть, найдёшь; налево пойдёшь - жену с дитями на свою голову найдёшь. Ну, ясен перец.  :Smilie: 

И фильм, точно, не про Любовь с большой буквы, как в цитате...

----------


## PampKin Head

Почему же? Супруга ему момо с четками в узелок собрала... И это при том, что он ушел, не попрощавшись...

Это ли не Любовь?

P.s. Не стоит аскетов доставать из ретритов... Пусть там жизнь и заканчивают: либо полная свобода, либо усилия до промежуточного финала.

----------


## Аньезка

> Почему же? Супруга ему момо с четками в узелок собрала... * И это при том, что он ушел, не попрощавшись... * 
> 
> Это ли не Любовь?


Вот это,как раз, НЕлюбовь. А фильм о страсти и искyшении.

----------


## PampKin Head

Любовь - со стороны супруги... Такая мощная, как Земля.
А мужчины - они же воздух.

----------

Балдинг (08.11.2020)

----------


## Штелп

> Любовь - со стороны супруги... Такая мощная, как Земля.
> А мужчины - они же воздух.


 :Smilie:  Далеко не всегда, сочетания бывают разными.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я успел посмотреть с месяц назад. Мне этот фильм, с идейной стороны, показался немужским и небуддийским (что неудивительно, если учесть, кто его снимал). Хотя картины Ладакха, сценки монастырской и крестьянской жизни потрясли. И дело не только в том, что красота неописуемая: увидев эти края в динамике, а не на статичной картинке фотографии, я впервые ощутил что-то вроде узнавания. По эмоциям фильм бьёт сильно, всем рекомендую посмотреть.

----------


## unsui

> Почему же? Супруга ему момо с четками в узелок собрала... И это при том, что он ушел, не попрощавшись...
> 
> Это ли не Любовь?


А мне показалось, что когда она его у ворот монастыря подловила в конце, то упрекнула в эгоизме. Мол, "только о себе думаешь". Ушел типа, а ей с ребёнком одной придеться париться... 
 Не зря же она аналогию провела с Сиддхартхой. Мол , все будду чтят, а про Яшодхару, его жену , никто не помнит.

----------


## Аньезка

> А мне показалось, что когда она его у ворот монастыря подловила в конце, то упрекнула в эгоизме. Мол, "только о себе думаешь". Ушел типа, а ей с ребёнком одной придеться париться... 
>  Не зря же она аналогию провела с Сиддхартхой. Мол , все будду чтят, а про Яшодхару, его жену , никто не помнит.


Так и было. Вам правильно показалось.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Вообще то все более тонко... Тибетки - существа верующие и благоговеющие перед определенными вещами (не все, конечно же). 

Тут была печаль, сожаление,  выражение понимания *еще той, давнишней истории* с Бодхисаттвой...

Я полагаю, что кхенпо должен был уйти днем, объяснив, почему он не может с ними остаться... Мне кажется, что в этом случае было бы все иначе.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А по-моему, надо было дать жене и сыну наставления по Дхарме и практиковать вместе до полного просветления.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А по-моему, надо было дать жене и сыну наставления по Дхарме и практиковать вместе до полного просветления.


В принципе да... Непонятка ведь полная: куда это он потопал? Отучился 15 лет, отсидел ретрит 3-х летний. Полное впечатление, что соскучился по монастырской цампе. )))

P.S. Тем более, что обеты в тибетской монашеской традиции снимают единожды и навсегда. В чем тогда смысл с переодеванием....

----------


## Ануруддха

Трогательный фильм, в некотором смысле насущный. Снят мастерски. Спасибо PampKin.

----------

Балдинг (08.11.2020)

----------


## Kamla

Интересно,а есть где-нить не через эмуль скачать этот фильм?

----------


## Банзай

Ребята, он пришел к практике, вот что главное.
Вопрос "остался с семьей или ушел в монастырь" вторичен ..
Мне показалось, что человек этот мне очень близок и понятен.

Женщина же не столь упрекала, сколь сострадала.

In gasho.

----------

Доня (12.01.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

Пришел к практике?!

/me вспоминает начало фильма...

----------


## Банзай

К осознанной практике.
Тебя забривают в пять лет и ты монах просто потому что так решил отец.
Другое дело, когда после того и этого приходишь зряче.

Этот Таши уже не сломается.

----------

Доня (12.01.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

Фильм начинается с того, что его изымают из глубокого ретрита. 

Он уже в стиле Итегилова сидел.

----------


## Банзай

И?
Что в результате?
Или сам факт подобной практики говорит о какой-то стойкости или неуязвимости к мирским отвлечениям?

Я внимательно смотрел фильм и понимаю, что говорю нелогичное, однако, люди познаются по делам, а дела по результатам.
Кульминационный момент фильма это разговор с женой перед стенами монастыря и, возможно, получение письма от мастера.

Если бы ты действительно стремился к Дхарме, ты достиг бы состояния будды и в миру (с)
Это всем нам, ни одного человека мимо.

----------

Доня (12.01.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

А Герман Гесс  с его Сидхартхой?

----------


## Банзай

Очень давно читано, подробностей не помню.
Но и там, насколько я помню, дело заканчивается практикой у Говинды.

Наивно полагать, что одно было бы без другого, никто ничего не перечеркивает и не отвергает, но закаленный неудачами человек лучший практик, чем тепличный.
Чтобы что-то отринуть, нужно что-то обрести (с)

Не пострадаешь, не поймешь, не поймешь, не устремишься.
Вот и наш друг Таши приходит к более глубокой практике, не так ли?

----------

Доня (12.01.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

У Васудевы-лодочника.



> Вот и наш друг Таши приходит к более глубокой практике, не так ли?


Не обязательно. Он разочаровался в мирской жизни. Может вернуться и стать простым преподавателем в шедре...

Пробуждение - это так и осталось загадкой. Загадкой, когда и как оно происходит.

----------


## Банзай

Ох, не стал бы я проводить столь жестких граней!
Финал фильма остался открытым, то, что мы видим в этом трэде, версии и соображения, это лишь проекция наших собственных умов, стремящегося замкнуть окружность.
Однако, круг в дзэн не принято завершать ..

Мне кажется, что не столь уж важно куда дальше пойдет этот человек, важно, что он проникся этим страданием, не только монастырской болью в ногах, а вполне мирскими муками, теперь он понимает первую благородную много глубже, а ведь именно она для многих является самым явственным поводом к практике.

Мне хочется верить, что он будет хорошим ламой и хорошим отцом, хорошим мужем и хорошим геше. Что он будет одинаково усерден и осознан в любой ситаации, останется он с семьей или вернется в монашество.
Мне хочется верить, что загадка для него и для тебя и для нас всех перестанет существовать, какими бы загогулинами не вела нас к этому жизнь.

Каплю воды можно уберечь от высыхания бросив ее в море. (с)

----------

Доня (12.01.2019), Шуньшунь (27.02.2019)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://lotosaudio.ru/001/puja/puja-01/puja-08.mp3

----------


## Alex

Дом стоит, свет горит,
Из окна видна даль -
Так откуда взялась
ПЕЧАЛЬ?

(В. Цой)

----------


## Mantradox

опять же поздновато я начинаю.. Но все же. Я смотрел фильм несколько раз, на китайском, на хинди с англ. субтитрами. И каждый раз я понимал конец только в одном ключе. Здесь почему-то никто об этом не говорит. Может у что-то не так понял. 
Она и была Яшодхара. Одна из реинкарнаций, а может еще какая её проэкция. Она же так говорила хорошо об том, чего никто не знал. И что после ухода любимого принца она просто сошла сума от горя, и про то как стала практиковать, выбрала аскетическую жизнь и сама достигла плодов. Да и кадр как она с лошадью превращается в дым.. В общем фильм просто отличный.

----------


## PampKin Head

Яшодхара пришла в Сангху Будды и стала бхикшуни. Привела и сына, Рахулу.

----------


## Иван Колосов

> Раздается здесь http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20435


Эта ссылка не работает, где сейчас можно достать этот фильм с русским переводом?

----------


## Mantradox

> Яшодхара пришла в Сангху Будды и стала бхикшуни. Привела и сына, Рахулу.


но в фильме история (судя по ее словам) другая.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Странно другое... Почему человек, просидевший три года с лишним в ретрите не смог справиться с такой мелочью  как поллюции и "страстные" сны. Вот уж где-где, а в снах-то у такого практика контроль должен быть полный. И уж отсечь привязанность к мирской жизни и к плотским утехам, для опытного практика - не проблема. Нескладушка какая-то...

----------


## Shanti

Не всегда количество (или время) медитации означает качество.

----------


## Ива

Главный герой фильма-мальчик,которого привели в монастырь. В конце фильма,становится понятным,кто этот мальчик.

----------


## Ива

> Почему же? Супруга ему момо с четками в узелок собрала... И это при том, что он ушел, не попрощавшись...
> 
> Это ли не Любовь?
> .


Сначала, момо с четками в узелок собрала супруга мужу,потом,отец сыну,а потом...ответ выше)

----------


## Александр Петров

> Странно другое... Почему человек, просидевший три года с лишним в ретрите не смог справиться с такой мелочью  как поллюции и "страстные" сны. Вот уж где-где, а в снах-то у такого практика контроль должен быть полный. И уж отсечь привязанность к мирской жизни и к плотским утехам, для опытного практика - не проблема. Нескладушка какая-то...


  :Wink:  Вот когда вы так подумаете о себе (я теперь со всем справлюсь, яж будда), ждите прикол и массу новых открытий о себе  :Wink: 

Фильм снят что надо - если вызвал дискуссию и разные варианты понимания истории и ее окончания (если можно говорить об каком то окончании)

Мне тема близка - я с юношества хотел уйти в монастырь, но отговорили протестанты, дцать лет быть служителем протестантской церкви, но часто мечтал о монастыре, но какой монастырь если жена и четверро детей. Правда в прошлом году меня почти бросили, потом помирились, но это был удар по голове хорошо меня протрезвивший, спасиБО. И все же - когда вырастут дети, я наверое таки сподоблюсь в монастырь, или ретрит, или еще что то подобное совершить. С дества чувствовал что мне не место на Земле и что я рожден для чего то большего (хотя возможно это просто желание сбежать от трудностей и от себя)  :Wink:

----------


## Александр Петров

> хотя возможно это просто желание сбежать от трудностей и от себя


 но может это было неосознанное желание выйти из сансары?

----------


## Vega

> Вот когда вы так подумаете о себе (я теперь со всем справлюсь, яж будда), ждите прикол и массу новых открытий о себе 
> 
> Фильм снят что надо - если вызвал дискуссию и разные варианты понимания истории и ее окончания (если можно говорить об каком то окончании)
> 
> Мне тема близка - я с юношества хотел уйти в монастырь, но отговорили протестанты, *дцать лет быть служителем протестантской церкви*, но часто мечтал о монастыре, но какой монастырь если жена и четверро детей. Правда в прошлом году меня почти бросили, потом помирились, но это был удар по голове хорошо меня протрезвивший, спасиБО. И все же - когда вырастут дети, я наверое таки сподоблюсь в монастырь, или ретрит, или еще что то подобное совершить. С дества чувствовал что мне не место на Земле и что я рожден для чего то большего (хотя возможно это просто желание сбежать от трудностей и от себя)


 А почему именно протестантской церкви?

----------


## Александр Петров

> А почему именно протестантской церкви?


 ну как то так получилось, мама и две тетки (вторые матери считай) были там, пригласили, ну и завертелось. Нас тут не накажут? это уже совсем не о фильме разговор  :Wink:

----------


## Яреб

Возможно это немного прояснит, что и почему происходит с главным героем.


Дэвид Янг. "Мудрость дерева манго: беседы о прекращении страдания с Пемасири Тхера":




> НЕОБХОДИМОСТЬ ЖАЖДЫ
> 
> Но не сделайте ошибки! Мы нуждаемся в kāma-taṇhā, мы нуждаемся в жажде чувственности. Это незаменимое обстоятельство обретения освобождения от страдания, потому что она всегда приводит нас к непосредственному контакту с объектами чувственного удовольствия, что также всегда непосредственно приводит нас к контакту со множеством их опасностей и недостатков. Если бы мы не жаждали объектов чувственного удовольствия, то мы бы никогда и не обнаружили их недостатков и никогда бы не пожелали выйти за их пределы. Жажда безусловно необходима, если мы хотим когда-нибудь осознать, что позади наших дверей восприятия нет никакой личности. Будда говорит об этом в суттах о "Наслаждении"1. (СН 22.26-22.28).
> 
> Прежде чем мы обнаружим недостатки приятных объектов, у нас должна иметься возможность для полного переживания этих приятных объектов, что подразумевает пребывание наших дверей восприятия в хорошем рабочем состоянии и легкую доступность этих приятных объектов. Должны быть подходящие условия. 
> ...
> Путем непосредственного наблюдения собственной жизни вы знаете, что поддержание комфортного образа жизни в Канаде имеет свои недостатки, что вам необходимо упорно трудиться на постоянной работе, что оставляет вам совсем немного свободы или свободного времени. Вы так же знаете, что брак имеет свои недостатки, и что вы зашли даже так далеко, что развелись. Поначалу вы жаждали взаимоотношений со своей подругой, женились, а затем увидели некоторые недостатки в семейной жизни. После переживания таких assāda, таких моментов восторга, возможно заметить, что эти моменты восторга кратки и незначительны, и что такие моменты окружает огромное количество жажды и страдания. Вы знаете, что ваше тело изнашивается, стареет и заболевает. Наши тела хрупки, и когда-нибудь мы умрем.
> 
> Мы должны размышлять о таком страдании и опасностях, что приходят через наши двери восприятия. Мы страдаем рождаясь, болея, приходя в упадок, умирая и снова рождаемся, болеем, приходим в упадок и умираем. Saṃsāra не имеет конца. Когда вы видите опасности, что приходят через ваши двери восприятия - ваши глаза, уши, нос, язык, тело и ум - более ясно, то вы хотите освободиться от этих опасностей, что приходят через ваши двери восприятия. Когда вы видите опасности, что приходят посредством глаза, то вы хотите освободиться от этих опасностей глаза. Все шесть дверей восприятия необходимы для достижения jhāna и для достижения nibbāna. Когда вы видите опасности, что приходят посредством тела, вы хотите освободиться от этих опасностей тела.
> ...

----------


## Филипп Багреев

ой, надо посмотреть, спасибочки!!!   :Big Grin:

----------

